# kernel - live system



## jkallup (23. April 2011)

Hallo Linuxfans,

wie kann ich einen übersetzten kernel booten, so dass auch ein initramfs die Daten, die sich  in ein Verzeichnis befinden mit eingebunden werden?
Zur Zeit scheint es so, als würde genisoimage nicht alle Daten in das iso mit einzubinden.
Booten kann der kernel, und hält dann an einer minimal shell (Debian) an ....
getestet mit qemu

Hier der Code nach dem übersetzen:
Danke für Hilfe
Jens


```
#!/bin/sh


mkdir -p iso/boot/grub && cd iso

cp /boot/vmlinuz boot/
cp /boot/initrd boot/
cp /boot/message boot/
cp /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-pc/stage2_eltorito boot/grub

#cp /boot/grub/menu.lst boot/grub

genisoimage -R -b boot/grub/stage2_eltorito -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -iso-level 2 -input-charset utf-8 -o grub.iso /home/jkallup/iso/iso
```


----------

